
Free GDPR / PCI DSS Compliance Test - keydutch
https://medium.com/@immuniweb/weve-launched-free-website-security-and-gdpr-pci-dss-compliance-test-ae5974fcc61
======
rednixion
Advertisements via thinly veiled medium posts are getting to be annoying
common. Anyone offering a "GDPR Compliance" test using an external scanner is
riding the line where using deceptive wording to mine leads meets openly
scamming.

